# koxxdays berichte/ergebenisse/fotos



## mtb-trialer. (3. April 2006)

hey! hat irgentjemand schon ergebebnisse,fotos usw. von den koxxdays?


----------



## Monty98 (3. April 2006)

http://photobysergio.c.la/

bilder benito und vincent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. April 2006)

Alter der Hermance muß aufpassen das er sich beim landen net mal die Zunge abbeisst. Die Krimassen von dem sind echt der Hammer


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (3. April 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> http://photobysergio.c.la/
> 
> bilder benito und vincent



kann mir ma eener sagn wieso der hermance jetzt ne louise disc vorn fährt?i mein von dor bremsleistung her brauchen mer ne drüber reden,da kaggt die louise eh ab,würd mi ma interessieren.....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. April 2006)

http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/BtGreg
Thursday.ace

is nicht so der hammer


----------



## tommytrialer (4. April 2006)

http://www.koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_FR&sec=trial&pg=news&id=HDDB44321f4104678

ergebnisse`


aber warum beleay und tra ausgefallen sind? mmhh?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. April 2006)

nie wieder alkohooooolllll  may be Kenny


----------



## LauraPalmer (4. April 2006)

Kenny hatte am Sonntag Show und TRA eine kaputte Hand...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. April 2006)




----------



## Schevron (4. April 2006)

TRA hat schon wieder ne kaputte hand? =)


----------



## jockie (4. April 2006)

Sehr aussagekräftiges Bild:
1. Wer den Fratzenpreis 2006 bekommt steht schon im April fest
2. Señor Bénito Ros Charral fährt doch keine Scheibe mehr vorne
3. ...und traut den neuen HS33-Hebeln nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (4. April 2006)

das weiß man schon alles seit letztem jahr...

das einzigste was neu ist benito geht nicht mehr zum friseur


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. April 2006)

das ist wohl war.. shaggy halt...

und natürlich...warum sehen Benitos Arme so aus wie meine Beine?????


----------



## GrauerPanther (4. April 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/BtGreg
> Thursday.ace
> 
> is nicht so der hammer



*Der Hammer is', dass da'n Virus drin is'.*
Die beiden Programme enthalten den Wurm W32/Wukill-B.
Auf keinen Fall eins der beiden Programme starten.


----------



## jockie (4. April 2006)

Jo, war bezogen auf Koxx Days 2005, weil ich mir da heute Nacht mal wieder die Videos angeguckt habe. Da fuhr er (teils) noch Disc und 2005er HS33-Griffe.

Die Matte ist furchteinflößend. Vielleicht züchtet er ja 'nen Rey'schen Gedächtnispferdeschwanz, der dann auch gebleicht wird. 
...oder 'nen Naturhelm.


----------



## voytec (4. April 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Hammer is', dass da'n Virus drin is'.*
> Die beiden Programme enthalten den Wurm W32/Wukill-B.
> Auf keinen Fall eins der beiden Programme starten.




jo genau  WURM ALARM !!!   ^^


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. April 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr aussagekräftiges Bild:
> 1. Wer den Fratzenpreis 2006 bekommt steht schon im April fest
> 2. Señor Bénito Ros Charral fährt doch keine Scheibe mehr vorne
> 3. ...und traut den neuen HS33-Hebeln nicht



der ros soll lieber ma zum frisör gehen,als löcher in die ausfallenden seiner gabel zu bohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (4. April 2006)

Jetzt weiß ich, woher ich diesen (W32/Sdbot.ftp) her habe!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (4. April 2006)

video vom ersten koxxCAMPtag.... http://www.koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_FR&sec=trial&pg=news&id=HDDB443299736e2d9 habs mir selber noch nicht angeschaut...


----------



## locdog (4. April 2006)

Kumorowsi dritter


----------



## sebi-online88 (5. April 2006)

Warum den zum Frisör?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (5. April 2006)

http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/Stantrials
koxxdays06


----------



## kingpin18 (6. April 2006)

bilder 

http://koxxdays2006.tchatcheblog.com/?p=01


----------



## tobsen (6. April 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/Stantrials
> koxxdays06



"i am from england!"   lol


----------



## kingpin18 (7. April 2006)

das sind meine lieblings bilder





Sehr geil RB Lever


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (7. April 2006)

bei dem ersten bild da rechts mit der kamera ist doch der tra oda?   blonde sunnymatte...kaputte hand.....denke das ist er  fängt der jetzt auch schon so an, wie der craig mit dem gesicht ganz/halb verstecken auf jedem bild!?   das gesicht sieht man auf sogut wie keinem bild wirklich mal kommplett!! 

Jan


----------



## kingpin18 (7. April 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> das gesicht sieht man auf sogut wie keinem bild wirklich mal kommplett!!
> 
> Jan



nur für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi87 (7. April 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> nur für dich



wimmeretz: auf dem zweiten bild links unten mit roter mütze, bist du das?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (7. April 2006)

andi87 schrieb:
			
		

> wimmeretz: auf dem zweiten bild links unten mit roter mütze, bist du das?




HAHA Unverkennbar, der Chillbub


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. April 2006)

TRA


----------



## genio (7. April 2006)

sag mal schaut der benito nicht mehr in den spiegel!

dachte erst der hat ne perücke auf!


----------



## Schevron (7. April 2006)

genio schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal schaut der benito nicht mehr in den spiegel!
> 
> dachte erst der hat ne perücke auf!


 
ne, den hat er kaputt getippt


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. April 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> TRA



aber nicht küssen


----------



## bub01 (7. April 2006)

hi,
da sieht man mal das der vincent hermance nicht nur beim fahren so ein doofes gesicht macht. 
mfg
paul


----------



## florianwagner (8. April 2006)

auf der koxx seiten gibts neue bilder...


----------



## Monty98 (8. April 2006)

und wieder ist der herr wimmeretz im bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

